# The Voice: ridicoli. Poi sulla musica in generale



## Milanforever26 (21 Aprile 2016)

Ieri sera, malauguratamente costretto dalla mia fidanzata, ho dovuto sorbirmi 3 ore di questo Talent "sulla musica"..credo tutti conoscano bene o male il format, qui eravamo ai cosiddetti Knockout ovvero il coach che fa sfidare due suoi concorrenti per eliminarne uno col contorno di finti drammi e indecisioni (quando è tutto palesemente pilotato dalla regia). Già dalle prime scelte mi è parso di cogliere dove si andava a parare con sta pagliacciata e non sono stato smentito: di fatto il valore musicale dei concorrenti non conta nulla, conta solo assecondare il target di riferimento per gli ascolti (e quindi per la pubblicità inserita) ovvero teenagers e gente fino a massimo 30 anni [possibilmente con gusti musicali che spaziano da Laura Pausini a Tiziano Ferro (ma meglio ancora da emma marrone ai the kolors)].

I concorrenti rimasti sono ectoplasmi musicali che su un palco hanno da dire più o meno quanto ha da dire Rocco Siffredi ini una moschea..nullità assolute che si distinguono solo per essere tendenzialmente giovanissimi, belli esteticamente e poppettari al 100%...uniche eccezioni un paio di elementi comunque senza grandi doti..

La cosa più imbarazzante è stata alla fine, quando è stato mandato via un musicista con i controc.. e tenuta in gioco una ragazzina rumena (gnocca e con annessa storia personale drammatica) così anonima che per la radio probabilmente non si riconoscerebbe nemmeno lei..

E qui vengo alla musica vera, perché sti programmi lasciano il tempo che trovano e io anche mi domando che ci vanno a fare artisti veri a questi show dove vengono solo strumentalizzati e poi umiliati nel confronto con ragazzini urlanti pronti per l'usa e getta musicale molto in voga oggi (oltretutto si chiama the voice of italy e cantano tutti in inglese scimmiottando il modo di cantare degli americani).
Io mi chiedo davvero se sto schifo di musica che sta emergendo sia davvero quello che il pubblico vuole o se invece non siano le case discografiche che vogliono imporci a forza sta roba oscena ma molto facile da vendere...perché poi vai a vedere e gli stadi li riempiono ancora sempre quelli che fanno musica vera, e allora ci sarebbe anche lì un mercato e invece no, costa meno puntare su una faccia carina, 4 accordi in croce, un testo che Mogol avrebbe scritto al ce55o in 6 minuti e via, pronti per lo show...
Io ci vedo dietro anche altro però...un disegno studiato..ci vedo l'annientamento di una cultura musicale che da sempre in passato ha prodotto moti di rivolta, ha svegliato gli animi dei giovani e ha dato impulso a sentimenti di ribellione e protesta (pensiamo a Woodstock, il Live Aid ma anche artisti individuali)..Invece oggi anche con la musica si cerca di appiattire le menti, di vuotarle dai contenuti e riempirle con le apparenze..tutti uguali, tutti ad ascoltare le stesse porcherie senza significato che durano il tempo di trovare con chi sostituirle..Mi rattrista pensare che il panorama musicale nel giro di una decade non sarà probabilmente più in grado di sfornare nulla di originale ma solo tanti Justin bibier, Rihanne e rapper vari..


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2016)

Senza andare a toccare la musica vera, per il primo anno ho seguito il talent e ne ho avuto naturalmente la stessa impressione. Troppi interessi girano dietro la televisione e i concorrenti non sono trattati tutti allo stesso modo. Ma nulla di nuovo sotto il sole.


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2016)

Sì il programma è fatto in questa maniera, i coach fanno sfidare 2-3 persone alla volta sapendo già chi deve andare avanti, più facile se sono "belli" o hanno una storia triste alle spalle.
Il talento come hai detto tu non conta nulla, infatti ho pensato la stessa cosa, ma perché li fanno anche cantare? potrebbero fare la miglior performance della loro vita che tanto andrebbero a casa lo stesso.
La ragazza brasiliana che passa il turno e fa un'esibizione a detta dei coach "moscissima", passa il turno perché "miss", le tre sorelle supersize che passano il turno e stranamente dopo la scelta "falsissima" della Carrà c'è una dichiarazione di matrimonio da parte della fidanzata di una.
La cosa che fa più ridere sono i giudizi dei coach, quando fanno pena li portano avanti perché devono ancora costruire qualcosa, ad alcuni invece non è permesso perché sono troppi giovani, altri sono le vittime sacrificali e guardacaso sono tutti i ripescati che se ne vanno a casa.
La scorsa edizione almeno era divertente, c'era Pelù e J-Ax che in confronto ai 4 coach attuali è una persona che non ha mai detto falsità in vita sua.
E' tutto pilotato già alle blind, comunque, sanno perfettamente quando girarsi e quando lasciare il cantante ad un altro giudice, non per niente i cantanti devono scegliere il giudice ma generalmente anche loro sono indirizzati nella scelta perché tutti i giudici devono arrivare ad una certa quota.


----------



## BB7 (21 Aprile 2016)

Si tratta di programmi televisivi appunto, quindi puro intrattenimento. Non molto lontano da cose come film o reality show. La musica non c'entra niente si sa.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Aprile 2016)

spegnete la televisione ed il mondo vi apparirà un posto migliore.

Poi un'arte principalmente non visiva come la musica, ha altri mille modi per esprimersi.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Aprile 2016)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Si tratta di programmi televisivi appunto, quindi puro intrattenimento. Non molto lontano da cose come film o reality show. La musica non c'entra niente si sa.



quoto, ma cmq rimanendo in ambito di talent musicale, secondo me è tra i più scarsi in assoluto, quanto meno la versione italiana, poi non so se in uk o in usa escano talenti da lì. 

da x factor per lo meno qualcuno che uscito da lì ha fatto carriera c'è, da the voice a parte la suora non ricordo nessun altro.


----------



## DannySa (22 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> spegnete la televisione ed il mondo vi apparirà un posto migliore.
> 
> Poi un'arte principalmente non visiva come la musica, ha altri mille modi per esprimersi.



L'ho già fatto da un pezzo, diversi anni.
Se c'è qualcosa d'interessante lo rivedo online, ma oltre a Masterchef e programmi "musicali" tipo questo non vado, a me interessa maggiormente la musica e scovare magari qualche nuova canzone (lo faccio anche per film e serie tv quindi mi scelgo bene la roba da guardare).
Detto questo il programma è falsissimo e non si scappa, ma almeno speravo fosse un pelo divertente come l'anno scorso.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> L'ho già fatto da un pezzo, diversi anni.
> Se c'è qualcosa d'interessante lo rivedo online, ma oltre a Masterchef e programmi "musicali" tipo questo non vado, a me interessa maggiormente la musica e scovare magari qualche nuova canzone (lo faccio anche per film e serie tv quindi mi scelgo bene la roba da guardare).
> Detto questo il programma è falsissimo e non si scappa, ma almeno speravo fosse un pelo divertente come l'anno scorso.



Non conosco il format perché odio i Talent e qualsiasi roba somigli ad un reality show, Masterchef incluso. Ma sono gusti miei, nessuna critica a chi piacciono.

Per le nuove canzoni, c'è il bellissimo mondo delle playlist di Spotify, mi hanno fatto rinascere! Abbonamento premium, nessuna pubblicità (Youtube ne è piena), Playlist infinite e un sacco di musica Indie.


----------



## DannySa (22 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Non conosco il format perché odio i Talent e qualsiasi roba somigli ad un reality show, Masterchef incluso. Ma sono gusti miei, nessuna critica a chi piacciono.
> 
> Per le nuove canzoni, c'è il bellissimo mondo delle playlist di Spotify, mi hanno fatto rinascere! Abbonamento premium, nessuna pubblicità (Youtube ne è piena), Playlist infinite e un sacco di musica Indie.



Generalmente la musica migliore si trova giusto nei film e/o serie tv (perché viene scelta e non può essere penosa), spotify l'ho usato anch'io e ho trovato parecchie canzoni in modo del tutto casuale (che poi tanto casuale non è perché i generi sono consigliati).


----------

